# [FAQ] Da wav a mp3 usando solo la shell [Risolto]

## quantumwire

Ciao a tutti.

Vorrei imparare a rippare i cd usando solo la shell ovvero non dovendo installare software come grip o simili.

Premetto che il mio problema non e' nel rippare i cd in formato wav ($ cdparanoia -B)... come non lo e' convertirli in mp3 ($ for i in *; do lame -h --vbr-new -V 0 -b 128 $i; done ), quello che non so fare e' mettere i titoli (tag) ai file mp3.

Soprattutto non so a che punto e come debbano essere inseriti all'interno dell'intera fase di conversione. Mi piacerebbe anche magari poterli scaricare da siti come cddb.org... ma ripeto... non so a che punto e quale software utilizzare.

Ultime due domande:

1 - quali altri formati di compresione interessanti possono essere usati in sostituzione del formato mp3?

2 - volendo dunque usare un formato diverso dall'mp3 rimarrebbe possibile inserire i tag nei file compressi?

Thanks.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *quantumwire wrote:*   

> 1 - quali altri formati di compresione interessanti possono essere usati in sostituzione del formato mp3?

 

Il formato ogg della vorbis.

 *quantumwire wrote:*   

> 2 - volendo dunque usare un formato diverso dall'mp3 rimarrebbe possibile inserire i tag nei file compressi?

 

Con il formato ogg si' e' possibile.

----------

## randomaze

 *quantumwire wrote:*   

> Soprattutto non so a che punto e come debbano essere inseriti all'interno dell'intera fase di conversione. Mi piacerebbe anche magari poterli scaricare da siti come cddb.org... ma ripeto... non so a che punto e quale software utilizzare.
> 
> 

 

La "fase in cui vanno messi" é dopo che hai creato l'mp3/ogg. (viene un poco male aggiungere dei tag in un file che ancora non esiste  :Rolling Eyes: ).

Programmi che facciano questo lavoro in linea di comando non ne conosco, posso però consigliarti di farti un giro su http://www.freedb.org/freedb_aware_apps.php dove trovi l'elenco delle apps che sono "freedb aware".

----------

## Ferdinando

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> La "fase in cui vanno messi" é dopo che hai creato l'mp3/ogg. (viene un poco male aggiungere dei tag in un file che ancora non esiste ).
> 
> 

 

Non se ad inserirli e` il programma che li crea. Se non ricordo male lame aveva opzioni apposite per inserire titolo (-tt), autore (--ta) eccetera: non lo uso da parecchio quindi potrebbero essere cambiate ma non credo sparite. Ovviamente il casino e` se fai un ciclo da dove prendere i valori. A suo tempo io mi feci uno script che me li chiedeva passo passo, ma non e` una soluzione molto comoda se lo fai spesso.

ciao

----------

## MyZelF

Prova a dare un'occhiata a questo progetto:

http://rip.sourceforge.net/

(e' anche in portage). Non l'ho provato, ma sembra che faccia esattamente quello che chiedi.

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Prova a dare un'occhiata a questo progetto:
> 
> http://rip.sourceforge.net/
> 
> (e' anche in portage). Non l'ho provato, ma sembra che faccia esattamente quello che chiedi.

 

Sempre tra le app in portage c'é anche:

http://id3v2.sourceforge.net/

----------

## quantumwire

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La "fase in cui vanno messi" é dopo che hai creato l'mp3/ogg. (viene un poco male aggiungere dei tag in un file che ancora non esiste ).
> 
> 

 

Pensavo che il software dei tag leggesse i titoli dai nomi dei file wav.

Grazie ragazzi.

----------

## randomaze

 *quantumwire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pensavo che il software dei tag leggesse i titoli dai nomi dei file wav.
> 
> 

 

No, normalmente i wav si chiamano pippo01.wav, ... pippo0N.wav.

Una nota importante: se usi cddb le tracce devono essere nell'ordine corretto altrimenti non riesce a riconoscere il CD (in pratica il prg chiede al db <<hai mica i titoli di un Cd di 50 minuti dove la prima canzone dura 3'24, la seconda ...), quindi occhio ai numeri di traccia!

Un suggerimento http://packages.gentoo.org e metti come stringa di ricerca "id3" trovi un pò di paccketti che permettono di ravanare con i tag da linea di comando... se ne provi un pò e posti le tue impressioni i posteri (non so altri ma sicuramente io...) potrebbero ringraziare  :Wink: 

----------

## quantumwire

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Prova a dare un'occhiata a questo progetto:
> 
> http://rip.sourceforge.net/
> 
> (e' anche in portage). Non l'ho provato, ma sembra che faccia esattamente quello che chiedi.

 

Semplicemente OTTIMO!!!  :Very Happy: 

Semplicissimo da configurabile ed inoltre e' scritto pure in Perl che conosco!

Volete ripparvi un cd intero con i titoli delle canzoni presi da cddd.org e messi nei tag il tutto compresso nel formato formato mp3?

```

$ rip -S

```

That's all!

Thanks!

----------

## bandreabis

Ciao. Ho visto che amarok prende il titolo e autore dal CD (è possibile?) mentre trasportandoli in wav perde tali informazioni... con rip è possibile mantenere tali informazioni senza appoggiarsi a siti internet?

EDIT: usando 

```
rip -S
```

non memorizza nel tag autore e album. 

Anche se OT, suggerimenti su u programma grafico per fare ciò?

EDIT: "risolto" notando che amarok si collega ad cddb.

----------

## lavish

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## drizztbsd

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ciao. Ho visto che amarok prende il titolo e autore dal CD (è possibile?) mentre trasportandoli in wav perde tali informazioni... con rip è possibile mantenere tali informazioni senza appoggiarsi a siti internet?
> 
> EDIT: usando 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si chiama CD-TEXT ma pochissimi cd lo usano quindi non conviene, usa musicbrainz o freedb

----------

## bandreabis

Infatti, con colpevole ritardo ho editato il mio precedente post.

Importante è aver potuto inserire i tag nel mp3.

----------

## Peach

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Infatti, con colpevole ritardo ho editato il mio precedente post.
> 
> Importante è aver potuto inserire i tag nel mp3.

 

due tool fantastici (grafici aihmé) che uso sono:

grip (frontend per svariati programmi command-line come cdparanoia, lame e oggenc)

e easyTag tool per fare batch rename di nomi file e ID3 (le ultimissime versioni consentono l'accesso agli archivi online tipo freecddb)

----------

## bandreabis

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Infatti, con colpevole ritardo ho editato il mio precedente post.
> 
> Importante è aver potuto inserire i tag nel mp3. 
> 
> due tool fantastici (grafici aihmé) che uso sono:
> ...

 

Ho ri/scoperto (ho trovato un vecchio post dove ne declamavo le gesta   :Rolling Eyes:  ) kaudiocreator.... ottimo, ho pure studiato lame per creare mp3 a bitrate fisso....   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> grip (frontend per svariati programmi command-line come cdparanoia, lame e oggenc)

 

Esiste anche soundconverter che e' in gtk+, usavo anche io grip ma e' veramente orrendo graficamente (anche se fa quello che deve magnificamente)

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> due tool fantastici (grafici aihmé) che uso sono:
> 
> grip (frontend per svariati programmi command-line come cdparanoia, lame e oggenc)
> 
> 

 

Provato  media-sound/abcde?

----------

## Peach

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Esiste anche soundconverter che e' in gtk+, usavo anche io grip ma e' veramente orrendo graficamente (anche se fa quello che deve magnificamente)

 

no non l'ho mai provato e in portage nn lo vedo. è in qualche overlay? (sono pirla io.. lascia stare)

le ultime versioni di grip sono basate gtk+-2* quindi sinceramente tutta questa bruttura non la vedo (anzi, per una finestra così compatta hanno innestato bene i dialogs)

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Provato  media-sound/abcde?

 

no non l'ho mai provato e nn trovo nemmeno questo in portage. mi sbaglio? ho il portage a zonzo? (come sopra: sono pirla io lascia stare)

mi sarei aspettato almeno uno screenshot o qualche info in più sul loro sito :-\

grazie ad entrambi per i link

----------

## Onip

 *Peach wrote:*   

> no non l'ho mai provato e nn trovo nemmeno questo in portage. mi sbaglio? ho il portage a zonzo?

 

Pare di sì

```

onip @ Hal9000 ~ $ eix abcde

* media-sound/abcde

     Available versions:  2.3.0 ~2.3.3 ~2.3.3-r1 ~2.3.99.7_p235

     Homepage:            http://www.hispalinux.es/~data/abcde.php

     Description:         A Better CD Encoder

onip @ Hal9000 ~ $ eix soundconverter

* media-sound/soundconverter

     Available versions:  (~)0.9.6

     Homepage:            http://soundconverter.berlios.de/

     Description:         A simple sound converter application for the GNOME environment.

```

----------

